# Force BB30 for my Scott CR1



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

*Force BB30 crank for my Scott CR1*

I have a 2011 Scott CR1 Team with 105 cranks. I would like to get a Force BB30 crank. The CR1 has an internal Shamano BB7141 bottom bracket. Will the Rival with a new BB30 bottom bracket fit? the Sram version of the CR1 has BB30 so I am assuming it will work. Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There is no CR-1 made w/ BB30, not sure where you're getting that idea. Both the Shimano and SRAM equipped bikes use press-fit bottom brackets, (the Comp has a threaded bb) and they use the standard 24mm spindle, not the 30mm. The frames are in no way compatible w/ BB30.


----------

